# Fly guide for Ft Walton/ Destin



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking for a good and experienced guide for Ft Walton / Destin. Anyone got one ?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.flyliner.com/


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

He looks pretty impressive. 

What have you fished with him for? Ever fished for tarpon with him?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Pat is a great choice. He's a forum member as well.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sage Man said:


> He looks pretty impressive.
> 
> What have you fished with him for? Ever fished for tarpon with him?


Check him out on FB too - he's pretty active on there. He had a very productive tarpon season this year, and even managed to find a golden tarpon swimming near Destin.

https://www.bonefishtarpontrust.org/blog/2016-06-29-golden-tarpon-and-tarpon-tracking

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/

Pat will not let you down.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks...

I'll give him a shout. I've been going for years trying to get a tarpon on a fly by myself. I made it a goal to do it without a guide but now I'm thinking that may not be doable.

Is he more up this way or down in Carrabelle for tarpon?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sage Man said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I'll give him a shout. I've been going for years trying to get a tarpon on a fly by myself. I made it a goal to do it without a guide but now I'm thinking that may not be doable.
> 
> Is he more up this way or down in Carrabelle for tarpon?


He's in Destin.


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Got it...we're in Fairhope so if he's guiding for tarpon with flies there that would be much closer.

I know some of those guys live in Destin but go to Carrabelle to guide.


----------

